# mosquito repellent



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Any of you use dry ice for a repellent before ? I hear it works for biting insects . I need to see if it will help reduce the bugs out on Willard on the boat . One thing that concerns me is that it will attract mosquito's to the dry ice and that may not be what I want . If it will attract all midges , then maybe it would help to have some on the boat .


----------



## Modemer (May 12, 2008)

Wow! I have never heard of using dry ice before. My initial thought is it would be a bad idea to try on a boat, Specifically at Willard. I’m sure the concept is that mosquitoes and other biting insects are attracted to the carbon dioxide given off by things (Dry ice) in this case. It usually only works if you can put off massive amounts of CO2 constantly such as a propane area heater. Also it must always be down wind which would be card if your trolling or even swinging around an anchor each time the wind changes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Modemer said:


> Wow! I have never heard of using dry ice before. My initial thought is it would be a bad idea to try on a boat, Specifically at Willard. I'm sure the concept is that mosquitoes and other biting insects are attracted to the carbon dioxide given off by things (Dry ice) in this case. It usually only works if you can put off massive amounts of CO2 constantly such as a propane area heater. Also it must always be down wind which would be card if your trolling or even swinging around an anchor each time the wind changes.


I thought so too.

One thing I have noticed:

Just after I quit drinking mosquitoes started to drive me crazy???
They just didn't seem to bother me much when I was drinking. 
Odd??


----------



## Modemer (May 12, 2008)

When it comes to bugs, there's no winning. People have a miss-conception that repellent will keep bugs away from you, but it only keeps them from biting you. I personally find them flying around more annoying than anything. Always use repellent with DEET. It’s the only thing proven to work.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am going to take a guess that dry ice isn't the best idea. I personally use Cutter and here is a site I found about it:
http://www.consumersearch.com/www/famil ... repellent/

http://www.webmd.com/news/20030408/best ... -repellent


----------

